# KJ running for Mayor of Sactown



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Former Phoenix Suns PG Kevin Johnson has thrown his hat into the race for Mayor of Sacramento. 

Thoughts?

KJ was an awesome PG, injuries ended up limiting what could have been a HOF career. One of only a few PG's to average 20 pts, 10 assists. 

Just thought I'd throw this out there.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Democrat or Republican?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hopefully he wins and he will be proactive in trying to keep the Kings in Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Democrat or Republican?


Democrat. And he is going up against an incumbent Democrat. Plus she is a white chick, so the local media is doing the whole Obama/Hilary comparisons.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He's got Reggie's vote:



> Kings coach Reggie Theus, who played against Kevin Johnson for four seasons in the NBA, was pleased to hear Johnson would run for mayor of Sacramento. The municipal election will be held in June. Johnson, who was born in Sacramento and played his high school ball there, moved back to the city in 2000 and formed "St. HOPE," a nonprofit community development corporation. "He can have my vote. We have to always support each other when it comes to stuff like that," Theus said. "He's always been about the community and about kids."


http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5i_7M_pZqwWvDcfmDI3M82X4uaCagD8V7PA906


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh boy....

Report details Johnson sex case



> A police report from a 1996 investigation into an allegation of child molestation against Kevin Johnson was distributed to the media Tuesday by Leonard Padilla, one of Johnson's opponents in the Sacramento mayor's race.
> 
> No criminal charges were filed in that case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, he might be done:

Feds investigating Johnson's St. HOPE



> Kevin Johnson's St. HOPE nonprofit is under investigation by the federal government for allegations including misuse of federal funds and Johnson's sexual misconduct toward two participants in its Hood Corps, an urban Peace Corps-type program, according to a government attorney.


Investigation of allegations against Johnson raises questions



> After a Sacramento High School teacher's report last year that a 17-year-old student told him she was inappropriately touched by Kevin Johnson, Johnson's personal attorney and business partner investigated the complaint for the campus.
> 
> State law requires that authorities be notified immediately when school officials learn of such an allegation. But – before police were called in by the teacher – Johnson's attorney, Kevin Hiestand, questioned the girl during an internal investigation, according to interviews and e-mails obtained by The Bee.
> 
> Following the school's internal investigation, the student recanted. (The Bee is not naming her because of her age and the nature of the allegation.) Sacramento police investigators, who never interviewed Johnson, later found "no merit" to the allegation and declined to pursue the case in part because the girl recanted.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KJ has to win....



:sigh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

A bounter hunter is running for mayor? :laugh:

KJ does seem like a great candidate though


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The bounty hunter runs every year and never comes close to winning...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KJ is beating the incumbent Heather Fargo, 47% to 40%. If he doesn't get 50% + 1 by the end of the night, there will be a run-off between the 2 in November.


----------

